

What inherent differences between an engineer and a programmer? - michaelscaria


======
EllaMentry
In many countries Engineer is a protected title, that should not be used
unless the person has formal qualifications and experience in a certain field
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulation_and_licensure_in_eng...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulation_and_licensure_in_engineering).

------
CyberFonic
Unfortunately the terms "software engineer" and "programmer" are often used
interchangeably.

There are many degree courses that lead to the qualifications in software
engineering. However, it is possible to be self taught. The only problem being
that many programmers don't know what they don't know and that can lead to
problems if more experienced (and knowledgable) people are not available to
address gaps in knowledge and skill.

I prefer to think that software used in critical applications, e.g. avionics
in new airplanes, are produced by software engineers having undergone rigorous
education and experience.

~~~
ctb_mg
I work for a shop that develops and tests embedded software in various
avionics equipment. We use "Software Engineer" as our title.

Previously I was a front and back end web developer for a startup-ish (200
employees trying very hard to be google) company. We used "Web Developer" as
the title there.

------
a3voices
Engineers usually have a college degree in engineering.

------
michaelscaria
Let me rephrase, what are the inherent differences in mannerisms between an
non-software engineer and a programmer?

------
ekm2
Engineers know and use more math?

~~~
CyberFonic
Generally yes.

The IEEE SWEBOK is a good reference for the many skills that are required to
be a competent software engineer.

~~~
kapilkaisare
IEEE SWEBOK:
[http://www.computer.org/portal/web/swebok](http://www.computer.org/portal/web/swebok)

------
ghostdiver
Engineers don't write code, they build bridges, aircrafts, highways,
spaceships etc.

~~~
CyberFonic
I think in this question it should be read as "software engineer".

~~~
ghostdiver
I read the question as it is, "engineer", there is no "software", only
"engineer".

